# New tank build, few questions for the pros on here...



## Ken03KBGTvert (Dec 21, 2010)

The wife and I took a bunch of stuff to the local rescue ministries place (KARM) last weekend. While unloading all our stuff an older couple pulled up behind us to drop stuff off and my "aquaradar" went off LOL he had a nice lookin hex aquarium in the back of his truck. I had read on KARM's site that aquariums were something they couldn't accept so I mentioned that to the gentleman and he said if they don't want it then it's going to the dump unless I want it. Real hard decision for me to make, right? KARM said they couldn't take it and I grabbed it up.

Here it is








I have it on the back porch filled with water making sure it doesn't leak just in case the guy I got it from was incorrect in telling me that it didn't. It measures 10" for each of the six sides and 24" tall. Calculator online tells me that comes out to around 27 gallons. 

I want to do a natural setup with this one. My current aquarium 
(39 gallon)








is a little over a year old and doing great. It's all fake plants though and I love looking at all the ones on here, other sites, and youtube with live plants and natural looking stuff in it.

I have a great idea on how I want it to look, what I want in there plants and fish, but here's my questions...

1. This is the light for the aquarium








I don't know what that is on the left but it looks to be too hot and warped the fixture a little. The light on the right, I saw something like it at Petsmart, would two of those provide enough light to make the plants happy in general? 

2. This is the hood or top








it's like privacy glass or whatever, will that effect the strength of the lights? Do I need to replace that with something clear?

3. All I got was the tank, top, and light fixture. I can build a stand for it (will have to for where I want to put it, regular hex stand won't work). I will get a heater, room it's going in stays cooler than rest of house. But if going with all live plants, do I need a filter/aerator? Or do the fish and plants kind of balance each other out? I know there is a ton of info and books I could read on this but I'd really just like a simple answer without combing through hours of information. I get the general idea that they do from some reading I've done but not completely sure. It will be a realtively simple setup and it seems to turn into information overload when I try to answer these questions on my own surfing the intrawebs.

Thanks for any help/info!
Ken


----------



## omidod (Feb 25, 2012)

okay, i think the lights on the left will be strong enough. you could possibly try sanding the "privacy glass? You will need a high-bubble filter for the oxygen exchange however... tall aquariums don't get enough for some plants. :fish10:


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

That clouded glass is going to mess with the light so I would do something about that, as for the bulbs, what wattage are they?


----------



## Ken03KBGTvert (Dec 21, 2010)

This the bulb I'm looking at, two of them for the hood pictured above. 
Aqueon® Mini Compact 50/50 Fluorescent Lamp - Lighting & Hoods - Fish - PetSmart

I got something today to replace the "foggy top" LOL

I don't know what "a high-bubble filter for the oxygen" means? So I need a filter and/or aerator?


----------



## Ken03KBGTvert (Dec 21, 2010)

Crickets...

OK, I got a filter for the aquarium, slightly undersized for this tank (for a 20ga and this is roughly 25ga tank), same brand as what is on my other aquarium and I've been happy with it. With all the live plants that will be in there it should do fine (I guess). Made a new top for it today and had to hack on the edge aquarium a little for the filter to fit. Got a small bubble maker, already have a pump. Just need a heater now and stand. Going to work on the stand this evening. Oh and I found a perfect piece of driftwood for the tank. 

Some pictures
New top and filter


















Where I had to remove some material for the filter to fit on tank










Reused to old handle on new lid, just left it one piece and drilled small hole in top to drop food in










My driftwood soaking, boiled it for a couple hours last night (30 minute intervals with different parts in the water, entire thing wouldn't fit in pot)










Our Beta watching me, "yo, that driftwood for ME?!?!?!" LOL....no










Doing the work with my other much more expensive hobby in the background waiting for it's turn to jump in my wallet and take everything it can get it's hands on










More updates soon...


----------

